# Help needed for 12 year old



## Heather1983 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi my daughter got diagnosed in November 16 and for the last few weeks she has been messing around with her injections at school to start with it was early this year she decided she was going inject and not eat her dinner which school did help. Now last week she decided that she was only going to inject half what she should have and school are sorting that now today she has come home from school and not treated a low how she should. 
Any advice on how to help her


----------



## grovesy (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 7, 2017)

It would help to know a little more about how your daughter manage her diabetes?
Is she adjusting her doses to match the carbs thwt she is eating.

How has the school helped to address problems that have become apparent?
Are there issues around her injecting around friends at school?


----------



## Heather1983 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ye


SB2015 said:


> It would help to know a little more about how your daughter manage her diabetes?
> Is she adjusting her doses to match the carbs thwt she is eating.
> 
> How has the school helped to address problems that have become apparent?
> Are there issues around her injecting around friends at school?



Yeah she is carb counting all she needs to do is input the carbs and her machine gives her the dose she needs.
School have help so far and she is let out of lesson 10 minutes before everyone else so she can inject in private


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 7, 2017)

Heather1983 said:


> Ye
> Yeah she is carb counting all she needs to do is input the carbs and her machine gives her the dose she needs.
> School have help so far and she is let out of lesson 10 minutes before everyone else so she can inject in private


Is she getting in a muddle with the insulin at school, or choosing to alter the correct dose.  I know that I have to adjust mine if I am about to do exercise.  

Also as she is in the early stages of T1 and likely to still be in the Honeymoon period (has the DSN talked about this) she may still have some Beta cells, the ones that make the insulin, that having had a rest decide that they fancy making a last ditch effort and chuck out some insulin unexpectedly.  This can leads to weird hypos for no apparent reason.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2017)

Has she been low before ?  If she has I would be very surprised at doing what she is experimenting with. Her DSN needs to know perhaps


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 24, 2017)

Heather1983 said:


> Hi my daughter got diagnosed in November 16 and for the last few weeks she has been messing around with her injections at school to start with it was early this year she decided she was going inject and not eat her dinner which school did help. Now last week she decided that she was only going to inject half what she should have and school are sorting that now today she has come home from school and not treated a low how she should.
> Any advice on how to help her


Did she know she was low? Sometimes when I am low (about an hour ago even) I think I must test, but I am that muddled because I am low I forgot and dont test. This is normally when I have walked home. I don't know how she gets home, but the after walking hypos are weird for me x


----------



## Ash (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi I know exactly how frustrated you feel as I have this with my daughter. She is now getting counselling from a Clinical Psychologist after a referral from our diabetes team. This helps a lot as she is struggling to accept and take responsibility for her diabetes. Sessions sometimes include me and we all talk and try to work out a plan together. It is hard because just when I think we have cracked it she will go and do something silly again with food or insulin! She has been very lucky so far and not had any major complications but trying to tell her that one day the luck will run out and she will seriously harm herself is like speaking to a brick wall (or any hormonal teenager). It is so hard because in a way they are "self harming" and you have to be vigilant all the time and check up on them while letting them grow up and trying to respect their privacy. All I can do is educate her on best practices and give encouragement hoping that she takes them on board.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 17, 2017)

Good luck


----------

